# Age of R35 owners



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

I am interested in the age distribution of R35 owners, unfortunately probably being at the older side, but still a speed freak


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

34:thumbsup:


----------



## CSL (Jan 18, 2007)

Im 20


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

CSL said:


> Im 20


+30 me old mate!!


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

40 but still believe I'm in my mid 20's (not physically obviously).:thumbsup:


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

31 had gtr since 29


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Over 30 and under 60. Still drive like a 29 year old and love trackdays


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

26 now, 24 when the Gtr came into my life


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

w8pmc said:


> 40 but still believe I'm in my mid 20's (not physically obviously).:thumbsup:


That made me laugh


----------



## PETERJH (Nov 14, 2010)

Just spent my 50th doing laps at the Ring in my GTR


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

31 now, got my GT-R just before my birthday


----------



## SI-R (Apr 21, 2011)

22:thumbsup:


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Less than 25...what a croc...i'm 45 soon to be 46 and cant believe that people under 25 are the majority owners...or is it that they equate to using PS3......wow


----------



## stoddie (Dec 13, 2010)

geez a lot of young pups here - im 34.

what on earth do you younger guys pay on insurance?


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

stoddie said:


> geez a lot of young pups here - im 34.
> 
> what on earth do you younger guys pay on insurance?


My thoughts too - I am 32 and being bent right over (and not in a good way).

Fair play being able to run a car like that at 24 - caps off to you chaps must work hard and done well!


----------



## SI-R (Apr 21, 2011)

stoddie said:


> geez a lot of young pups here - im 34.
> 
> what on earth do you younger guys pay on insurance?



Its sickening pal. Just over 4k


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

SI-R said:


> Its sickening pal. Just over 4k


Ouch - I feel better now ;-)


----------



## SI-R (Apr 21, 2011)

ROG350Z said:


> Ouch - I feel better now ;-)


Glad that helped pal


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm 26, soon to be 27.

Insurance is just under 2k but that's an admiral multicar including our 2 other less exotic run arounds which tbh I was quite chuffed with


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Order when I was 24....just turned 26..


----------



## stoddie (Dec 13, 2010)

ROG350Z said:


> Ouch - I feel better now ;-)


lol thats not too bad to be honest....

16 years ago i was paying £1600 to insure an XR2i which was worth £1500 lol :chairshot


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

20  almost 21 temp insurance only. got MOT and Taxed.

gtr since 20


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

Well I guess with such a spread it just shows how the GTR holds great appeal to a very wide age range.


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

MarcR35GTR said:


> Well I guess with such a spread it just shows how the GTR holds great appeal to a very wide age range.


I'm just amazed that such young people have bought into the Car and Brand. I would never have thought that they would choose Japanese over German and guess the car is ultimately Cool....but I will be interested to see the age range for the new MY11 as IMHO it will be higher, especially with the car entering the £70k mark.


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

I think the car is seen as very cool by young people, certainly thats what my teenage sons say. 

And it as seen as the most exciting / practical / cost effect car around by us more mature folk !


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

MarcR35GTR said:


> I think the car is seen as very cool by young people, certainly thats what my teenage sons say.


Ditto and when Brian out of the fast furious owns one who could argue


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

29...just out of interest what occupation do you younger guys have that you can afford to run a GTR?....must be a lot of league 1 & 2 footballers on here...!!!


----------



## Glen (Jan 21, 2011)

How the F can a 20 year old own a 100K+ nzd R35, rich parents? I've been working my arse off to own a R32 GTR. Might move over seas and work 50 hours and might actually make some money haha.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Glen said:


> How the F can a 20 year old own a 100K+ nzd R35, rich parents? I've been working my arse off to own a R32 GTR. Might move over seas and work 50 hours and might actually make some money haha.


I have saving money since young and got this far. I also work parttime and my car did not cost 70k mine cost 43k(import).


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

enshiu said:


> I have saving money since young and got this far. I also work parttime and my car did not cost 70k mine cost 43k(import).



good on you enshiu, all for rewarding hard work


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

MarcR35GTR said:


> good on you enshiu, all for rewarding hard work


Thanks I did got some money from my parents but, not all the money.


----------



## SkyMike (Jul 24, 2007)

*Am I the Oldest at very nearly 65*

I am 65 late next week, does that mean I am the oldest GTR owner/driver.

SkyMike


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I am also really surprised to see so many young people able to afford the car.

I am 33, I don't do badly at all, but it's taken me until now to be able to justify the 48k or so that went into my car.

There is no way, even with some hardcore saving that I could get close to buying a 20k before the age of 25.

What do all you guys do?


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

SkyMike said:


> I am 65 late next week, does that mean I am the oldest GTR owner/driver.
> 
> SkyMike


Skymike,
Thats great apart from making me feel younger at 47, i fully expect to still be driving such a beast at 65.

Can anyone beat Skymike any septagenarians out there ?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that last year there was a guy who posted on here saying that he'd brought one for his 70th birthday present to himself. From memory he didn't post again after that but I may be wrong.


----------



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

stoddie said:


> geez a lot of young pups here - im 34.
> 
> what on earth do you younger guys pay on insurance?


No as much as you may think, £2215


----------



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

Glen said:


> How the F can a 20 year old own a 100K+ nzd R35, rich parents? I've been working my arse off to own a R32 GTR. Might move over seas and work 50 hours and might actually make some money haha.


I would say most young owners may not own their own home so therefore have more disposable income.


----------



## Alias23 (Nov 25, 2010)

Jaw_F430 said:


> I would say most young owners may not own their own home so therefore have more disposable income.


Depends how you define 'ownership'...mortgaged or 100% purchased..there is a differance!

Anyhow im 29 as of March and hoping to get delivery this Thursday:clap:

Insurance is under <£1,000 courtesy of Admiral:thumbsup:


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

I am 37. Window Cleaner. Or Vision Technicien would be the preferred term. Lol


----------



## V1-Rotate (Aug 28, 2010)

Very interesting thread!


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

DWC said:


> I am 37. Window Cleaner. Or Vision Technicien would be the preferred term. Lol


Student + gtr consultant for electric repairs only.


----------



## T80 GTR (Jan 10, 2010)

24 now had GTR since 22:thumbsup:


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

T80 GTR said:


> 24 now had GTR since 22:thumbsup:


Nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## Little Nismo (May 31, 2002)

*Money grows on trees*



Adamantium said:


> I am also really surprised to see so many young people able to afford the car.
> 
> I am 33, I don't do badly at all, but it's taken me until now to be able to justify the 48k or so that went into my car.
> 
> ...


I'm right there with you in your confusion. I'm an Architect in NZ so i definitely get above average pay, a GTR here costs $170K new and about $135K second hand. I doubt i'll ever be able to justify that amount of money on a car. My R33 GTR cost $30K 4 years ago and that was a dream to be able to afford.

I notice not too many of the young bucks have divulged their means of ownership, probably don't want to get flamed for being considered rich daddy's boys. I think there are probably a lot of owners which are second generation 'rich' that have parents for whom that money is not that much to flick out for a present. Cheaper than a Porsche...

Heck i'd have given taken a GTR as a birthday gift from the olds but for some reason having worked so long and hard to pay mine off i seeth just a little that others haven't. I guess i'm just old and bitter. Do you appreciate it if you get such a car so long? It has to be better than waiting till you are 60 and the kids have left home to have the spare cash?


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Little Nismo said:


> I'm right there with you in your confusion. I'm an Architect in NZ so i definitely get above average pay, a GTR here costs $170K new and about $135K second hand. I doubt i'll ever be able to justify that amount of money on a car. My R33 GTR cost $30K 4 years ago and that was a dream to be able to afford.
> 
> I notice not too many of the young bucks have divulged their means of ownership, probably don't want to get flamed for being considered rich daddy's boys. I think there are probably a lot of owners which are second generation 'rich' that have parents for whom that money is not that much to flick out for a present. Cheaper than a Porsche...
> 
> Heck i'd have given taken a GTR as a birthday gift from the olds but for some reason having worked so long and hard to pay mine off i seeth just a little that others haven't. I guess i'm just old and bitter. Do you appreciate it if you get such a car so long? It has to be better than waiting till you are 60 and the kids have left home to have the spare cash?


As I'm not in possession of a long range riffel and telescopic sight, allow me to put you out your misery in the most humane way I can think of :squintdan

Now I dont know what deluded reality you come from down in middle earth, but in my humble experience even the richest kids I know don't tend to have cars worth more than 30-40 grand, and if they do, they will usually be borrowed from the parents.

Young or Old, people that own GTRs are generally successful, intelligent individuals. :smokin:

This may come as a surprise to you but making enough money to buy a GTR isnt just about working hard, it's about working smart, donkeys work hard, where has that got them on the evolutionary ladder?! 

You've either got it, or you haven't as they say, now guess which of those applies to me, and which applies to you? :flame:


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

So after 100 votes.

61 % are 36 or over
37% are 41 or over

9% less than 25 , hats off to you guys for improving it.

And to skyMike for being the oldest 65 next week.

Interesting how the youngest voted the quickest so at first it seemed that the average was much lower than it turned out to be, probably around 38 !


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

TAZZMAXX said:


> From memory he didn't post again after that but I may be wrong.


The curse of Alzheimer's!


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

MarcR35GTR said:


> Interesting how the youngest voted the quickest


You're reaction times slow down as you get older :thumbsup:


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

AndyBrew said:


> You're reaction times slow down as you get older :thumbsup:


...said the Actress to the Bishop.:thumbsup:


----------



## Little Nismo (May 31, 2002)

*The Kocknocker is in the Building*



GTRSTAR said:


> As I'm not in possession of a long range riffel and telescopic sight, allow me to put you out your misery in the most humane way I can think of :squintdan
> 
> Now I dont know what deluded reality you come from down in middle earth, but in my humble experience even the richest kids I know don't tend to have cars worth more than 30-40 grand, and if they do, they will usually be borrowed from the parents.
> 
> ...



Well look who's back with a whole bowel full of new insult, 
But its odd, you say you've got a small rifle?
I say eeyore, cause donkey's hung like the Eiffel. 
So lets go, forget the telescope, put down the tweezers,
It won't grow.
Put your pants back on,
We'll get inhumane so please,
Don't go...

When someone notes their occupation as student, what's their part time work? In what job does two days a week pay all the bills, tuition and buy R35 GTR's? Do they run guns into Libya? Or blood Diamonds out of Sierra Leone? I jest, but really that means the sideline gig is out of this world!

I know that a number of students at my university that had Porsche 911's Audi RS4's and Ferrari 360's had been given them, or didn't really own them as they were in their parents names. They certainly weren't CEO's of fortune 500 companies in their study breaks. In this case millionaire foreign national parent's. And that's fine, that's the break some people get.

Yes it's possible to have become independently affluent by the age of 22, with some entrepreneurial venture or genius skill but it's the exception not the rule. More likely though 22 + student + GTR = Trust fund baby, and we all probably wish we had that burden to bear. Maybe someone can show the competing maths which shows how a GTR is actually affordable.

I get the feeling GTRSTAR that you are not actually under 25 and that this argument shouldn't therefore concern you. 

I picture you more like an ethnic early 40's Dudley Moore character, clinging to the vestiges of youth, living alone with your butler. So this being the case; what in the Forbes list are you all up in my grille about working smart not hard?

Of all the things i'd accuse you of genius and humility would not be amongst them. Obviously anyone who can afford a car which is $70k is on average going to be successful financially and probably because they are intelligent in their vocational field. Captain obvious, my hero. The minority then are those who have rich benefactors.

To you sir the gates or Mordor remain ever open. [i smite thee thusly!]


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Out of pure curiosity, it would be interesting to see what 'other' cars people drive whilst the beast is locked up in the heated garage...to kick off I drive a Mercedes C-Class as my regular commute.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

I put my deposit down back in Oct time 2007, when i was a 22 year old student. My goal was to be able to afford the GTR when i expected delivery in 2009.....suprising what a bit of motivation can make you commit to


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

anilj said:


> Out of pure curiosity, it would be interesting to see what 'other' cars people drive whilst the beast is locked up in the heated garage...to kick off I drive a Mercedes C-Class as my regular commute.


The GTR is my regular commute, have a couple of porsches in the garage


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

alloy said:


> I put my deposit down back in Oct time 2007, when i was a 22 year old student. My goal was to be able to afford the GTR when i expected delivery in 2009.....suprising what a bit of motivation can make you commit to


paid once no finance problems. 

And yes I work hard for my money unless those rich parents kids. 

I use a very fuel efficient car to commute everyday and use this car as weekend/meeting/leisure.


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

I have an Alfa 159 2.4 JTD and it's bloody awful.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

AndyBrew said:


> I have an Alfa 159 2.4 JTD and it's bloody awful.


My daily car is a 90% less hp than the GTR.


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

anilj said:


> Out of pure curiosity, it would be interesting to see what 'other' cars people drive whilst the beast is locked up in the heated garage...to kick off I drive a Mercedes C-Class as my regular commute.


I use the R35 everyday....have a S14 as a drift car...and share a R32 (Golf:nervous with my girlfriend.....which may go soon to make room for an EVO X

I wish I could park the "beast" up in a heated garage and use something else....but seems like a waste to me in having a car and not using it.


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

anilj said:


> The curse of Alzheimer's!


that made me laugh, I had this vision of him signing up everyday and introducing himself


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

AndyBrew said:


> that made me laugh, I had this vision of him signing up everyday and introducing himself


lol ret**dish.
If you do that you will be in an endless loop.


----------



## coolmeister (Feb 7, 2011)

Little Nismo said:


> Well look who's back with a whole bowel full of new insult,
> But its odd, you say you've got a small rifle?
> I say eeyore, cause donkey's hung like the Eiffel.
> So lets go, forget the telescope, put down the tweezers,
> ...


What a great response! I salute you little nismo! :clap:


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

alloy said:


> I put my deposit down back in Oct time 2007, when i was a 22 year old student. My goal was to be able to afford the GTR when i expected delivery in 2009.....suprising what a bit of motivation can make you commit to


Now thats what I'm talking about, Having the confidence in your yourself to meet a dead line, the ability to achieve your goals, to put your money where your mouth is and your neck on the line, that takes balls. 

There's no better way to motivate yourself than a new car, it's something that I've always used to push me outside my comfort zone, and guess what Alloy, in our case, it's paid off :thumbsup:


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

GTRSTAR said:


> Now thats what I'm talking about, Having the confidence in your yourself to meet a dead line, the ability to achieve your goals, to put your money where your mouth is and your neck on the line, that takes balls.
> 
> There's no better way to motivate yourself than a new car, it's something that I've always used to push me outside my comfort zone, and guess what Alloy, in our case, it's paid off :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

GTRSTAR said:


> Now thats what I'm talking about, Having the confidence in your yourself to meet a dead line, the ability to achieve your goals, to put your money where your mouth is and your neck on the line, that takes balls.
> 
> There's no better way to motivate yourself than a new car, it's something that I've always used to push me outside my comfort zone, and guess what Alloy, in our case, it's paid off :thumbsup:



My position was similar but slightly different:thumbsup:

I ordered the car in 2007 when I could afford it, and hoped I'd still have a job when it got delivered, lol


----------



## Alias23 (Nov 25, 2010)

alloy said:


> :thumbsup:


Congrats Alloy on your achievement, echoing GTRSTAR great to see such confidence and balls in setting such a target and moving mountains to achieve it!


----------



## T80 GTR (Jan 10, 2010)

anilj said:


> Out of pure curiosity, it would be interesting to see what 'other' cars people drive whilst the beast is locked up in the heated garage...to kick off I drive a Mercedes C-Class as my regular commute.


When not in the beast. Audi A4 2.7 TDi or A3 cab 2.0 Tfsi


----------



## coolmeister (Feb 7, 2011)

GTRSTAR said:


> Now thats what I'm talking about, Having the confidence in your yourself to meet a dead line, the ability to achieve your goals, to put your money where your mouth is and your neck on the line, that takes balls.
> 
> There's no better way to motivate yourself than a new car, it's something that I've always used to push me outside my comfort zone, and guess what Alloy, in our case, it's paid off :thumbsup:


You sound like a banker (substitute consonant where you will)! 

Alloy, out of interest, how do you make your living?


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

coolmeister said:


> You sound like a banker (substitute consonant where you will)!
> 
> Alloy, out of interest, how do you make your living?


Without revealing all, i'm in the stock market :thumbsup:


----------



## coolmeister (Feb 7, 2011)

alloy said:


> Without revealing all, i'm in the stock market :thumbsup:


Why so vague? Would more detail be embarrassing, or maybe even incriminating?! :runaway:


----------



## 2002_Viper_GTS_ (Apr 13, 2011)

36-40 has a strong lead  Yeah! my group!


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

coolmeister said:


> Why so vague? Would more detail be embarrassing, or maybe even incriminating?! :runaway:


No, just that ihow i earn my money has sweet fa to do with you


----------



## coolmeister (Feb 7, 2011)

alloy said:


> No, just that ihow i earn my money has sweet fa to do with you


This is true. I was only being curious, but if you are unhappy divulging any further info, then that is fine with me. :thumbsup: (I've got an active imagination... )


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

2002_Viper_GTS_ said:


> 36-40 has a strong lead  Yeah! my group!


haah of course


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

> I've got an active imagination...


PORNSTAR

So we are now going to be in the grips of the new 'Yuppies', but this time its the king of the ring 'GT-R', as opposed to the classic Porsche....to be seen in eh....nice:thumbsup:


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

anilj said:


> PORNSTAR
> 
> So we are now going to be in the grips of the new 'Yuppies', but this time its the king of the ring 'GT-R', as opposed to the classic Porsche....to be seen in eh....nice:thumbsup:


couldn't be further removed from the truth if you tried, do you really believe being seen in a GTR is a credit to your image and is a status symbol?


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

alloy said:


> couldn't be further removed from the truth if you tried, do you really believe being seen in a GTR is a credit to your image and is a status symbol?


Actually, it still amazes me how much attention, love and appreciation the car receives. It is very unique as not many on open roads and through this exclusivity it gives IMHO a wow factor and buzz...so yes I do believe that the car does improve your status, not simply in monetary terms, but from those that appreciate that you spent a small fortune on a 'drivers' car and for that reason it make me feel blinding.....nothing else I have owned has given this much pleasure....:thumbsup:


----------



## bluediamond (Sep 6, 2010)

*Got to agree*



anilj said:


> Actually, it still amazes me how much attention, love and appreciation the car receives. It is very unique as not many on open roads and through this exclusivity it gives IMHO a wow factor and buzz...so yes I do believe that the car does improve your status, not simply in monetary terms, but from those that appreciate that you spent a small fortune on a 'drivers' car and for that reason it make me feel blinding.....nothing else I have owned has given this much pleasure....:thumbsup:


I get more positive comments along the lines of what'll it do mister than I ever did in a Porsche.I reckon most of us are always hankering after the next toy but I love the interest it gets, the slightly smug feeling of driving something that has pretty much anything else you could meet covered, and the sheer presence it has on the road.
Not costing Ferrari money but exceeding what they, or similar cars can do, gives real feel good factor.
Only frustrating thing about it is the largish element of car fans around that imagine its all high tech and robotic and does everything for you. Winds me up when some Aston driving dork says he wouldnt be seen dead in one because of the tech, whilst slipping into his wobbly volante and popping his "Emotional control unit" ( Plastic key ) into its wood lined dash.


----------



## lancerjock (Sep 26, 2006)

35 when i got it...seemed the perfect car for my birthday....lol
37 now


----------



## Little Nismo (May 31, 2002)

*Curiouser and curiouser*



alloy said:


> No, just that ihow i earn my money has sweet fa to do with you


But surely this isn't due to fear of shame or self incrimination?

I would have thought that it have not been such a closely guarded secret that you couldn't say: I specialize in hostile corporate take overs, or i trade in the currencies of debt ravaged countries, or i'm the legitimate business front for an evil empire?

It's not like you sell drugs to preschoolers or something... do you?


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Little Nismo said:


> they run guns into Libya? Or blood Diamonds out of Sierra Leone?



Think i ve found my new career.....executive outcomes eat your heart out.

james.


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

bluediamond said:


> Only frustrating thing about it is the largish element of car fans around that imagine its all high tech and robotic and does everything for you. Winds me up when some Aston driving dork says he wouldnt be seen dead in one because of the tech, whilst slipping into his wobbly volante and popping his "Emotional control unit" ( Plastic key ) into its wood lined dash.


+1 does my crust, I think people still have a view of Japanese cars born out of watching the cannonball run film, reflects more on their ignorance IMHO


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Zed Ed said:


> My position was similar but slightly different:thumbsup:
> 
> I ordered the car in 2007 when I could afford it, and hoped I'd still have a job when it got delivered, lol


Just as effective, Equally admirable :bowdown1: lol


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Jaw_F430 said:


> I would say most young owners may not own their own home so therefore have more disposable income.



True, I live home and save more than 0.75K/month with a parttime job + studying + gtr elec. repairs.


----------



## fulmentaljack3t (Dec 6, 2010)

I am 31 and work in security. Have finance on my GTR which costs me a bomb. In insurance costs me just under £1300 with an admiral multicar policy (Volvo v70 T5 estate that doesn't get used)
I use the GTR as my everyday car as I figure why not! I also have a Mk2 litchfield type25 impreza that I use when the urge takes me! 
Unfortunately unless work picks up I will soon have to get rid of the cars and get myself an old banger! 

I also wonder how some young people can afford to run a car like this not least of all because of the cost of fuel now! I currently spend £250 a week on petrol! 
I dont however begrudge anyone for what they have however they got it, maybe a bit jealous that im not particularly clever, skillful or lucky though lol


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

fulmentaljack3t said:


> I am 31 and work in security. Have finance on my GTR which costs me a bomb. In insurance costs me just under £1300 with an admiral multicar policy (Volvo v70 T5 estate that doesn't get used)
> I use the GTR as my everyday car as I figure why not! I also have a Mk2 litchfield type25 impreza that I use when the urge takes me!
> Unfortunately unless work picks up I will soon have to get rid of the cars and get myself an old banger!
> 
> ...


Sorry I run my GT-R only in the weekend and nice holidays. 
Outside of it I have a car which can do 60-65mpg.

ps. this is my 900th post!


----------



## fulmentaljack3t (Dec 6, 2010)

Why are you sorry? I could have got myself a 60-65mpg run around if I had wished but I never wanted to. I also have nice holidays, why did you feel the need to mention them? Perhaps you felt the desire boast? 
I have a pretty good lifestyle and am fortunate for that and I got everything I have and have ever had through working my arse off. Nobody has ever given me anything. I was in foster care from a young age till i was 18 and had to look after myself and make my own way with no assistance or advice not even from family as I have none.

P.s good for you.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

fulmentaljack3t said:


> Why are you sorry? I could have got myself a 60-65mpg run around if I had wished but I never wanted to. I also have nice holidays, why did you feel the need to mention them? Perhaps you felt the desire boast?
> I have a pretty good lifestyle and am fortunate for that and I got everything I have and have ever had through working my arse off. Nobody has ever given me anything. I was in foster care from a young age till i was 18 and had to look after myself and make my own way with no assistance or advice not even from family as I have none.
> 
> P.s good for you.


Sorry but, the GT-R is not a daily car you can drive to your work,meeting etc. 

As for me this is a track/drag car and nothing else!


----------



## fulmentaljack3t (Dec 6, 2010)

How is it not a daily car? It has good levels of kit and luxury, leather, electric seats which are heated, satnav, premium sound system, built in hard drive for your music etc. Fuel economy though not great is fair for a performance car and on par with BMW M5/m3 

Why would you want a track/drag car with the kit levels of a GTR? I think a lightweight stripped out highly tuned car would be more appropriate? 

I see the GTR as a car to be driven everyday otherwise its a waste.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

fulmentaljack3t said:


> How is it not a daily car? It has good levels of kit and luxury, leather, electric seats which are heated, satnav, premium sound system, built in hard drive for your music etc. Fuel economy though not great is fair for a performance car and on par with BMW M5/m3
> 
> Why would you want a track/drag car with the kit levels of a GTR? I think a lightweight stripped out highly tuned car would be more appropriate?
> 
> I see the GTR as a car to be driven everyday otherwise its a waste.


true but I can't do that as my parking permission was hard to get here for study and the GT-R really is dual useable but, for me it's a performance car.


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

fulmentaljack3t said:


> How is it not a daily car? It has good levels of kit and luxury, leather, electric seats which are heated, satnav, premium sound system, built in hard drive for your music etc. Fuel economy though not great is fair for a performance car and on par with BMW M5/m3
> 
> Why would you want a track/drag car with the kit levels of a GTR? I think a lightweight stripped out highly tuned car would be more appropriate?
> 
> I see the GTR as a car to be driven everyday otherwise its a waste.


Totally agree with you fulmentaljacket !


----------



## fulmentaljack3t (Dec 6, 2010)

MarcR35GTR said:


> Totally agree with you fulmentaljacket !



I'm glad I have said something that someone agrees with lol


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

Little Nismo said:


> I'm right there with you in your confusion. I'm an Architect in NZ so i definitely get above average pay, a GTR here costs $170K new and about $135K second hand. I doubt i'll ever be able to justify that amount of money on a car. My R33 GTR cost $30K 4 years ago and that was a dream to be able to afford.
> 
> I notice not too many of the young bucks have divulged their means of ownership, probably don't want to get flamed for being considered rich daddy's boys. I think there are probably a lot of owners which are second generation 'rich' that have parents for whom that money is not that much to flick out for a present. Cheaper than a Porsche...
> 
> Heck i'd have given taken a GTR as a birthday gift from the olds but for some reason having worked so long and hard to pay mine off i seeth just a little that others haven't. I guess i'm just old and bitter. Do you appreciate it if you get such a car so long? It has to be better than waiting till you are 60 and the kids have left home to have the spare cash?


I noticed that too when I lived in Australia. The GTR had just been released and it was silly money to buy an Australian market one.

My GTST cost me AUD $15,000 when I lived in Australia. I could never justify AUD $150,000 for a car when I don't own my own home yet.


----------



## DanR35 (Apr 19, 2011)

de wonderful said:


> I could never justify AUD $150,000 for a car when I don't own my own home yet.


You're a long time dead and you can't take it with you.....


----------



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

DanR35 said:


> You're a long time dead and you can't take it with you.....


^^^^ this



You only live once, its not a rehearsal


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Jaw_F430 said:


> ^^^^ this
> 
> 
> 
> You only live once, its not a rehearsal


You're here for a good time, not a long time


----------



## andyhirst (May 23, 2011)

46 just


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

andyhirst said:


> 46 just


Likewise and you have now pushed us into second most popular age rank....

But looking good....










:clap:


----------



## twerly (Apr 14, 2011)

My son is 8 and he has told all his mates the car is his!! He insist I pick him up from school if I am at home. Any excuse for a quick blast


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

anilj said:


> Likewise and you have now pushed us into second most popular age rank....
> 
> But looking good....
> 
> ...


lol looking very pleased with yourself and rightly so! 

what's your secret?! :shy: lol


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

GTRSTAR said:


> lol looking very pleased with yourself and rightly so!
> 
> what's your secret?! :shy: lol


Use expensive male grooming products, dont shave too regularly, drink lots of water, keep as much out of direct sunlight and still manage to get excited looking at the John Lewis store girls, without the need for 'Pele' magic pill...:thumbsup: I gave the same advice to my buddy:










So what do you look like, Cosmo Small Piece?:clap:


----------



## MARKEER35 (Jul 25, 2011)

49 years r35 my 09


----------



## bcl (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm 55. I don't know how you young guys afford them.
I always put money into property before cars.
Brian


----------



## AK-500 (Sep 16, 2011)

34 years here


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

32 years young


----------



## 888_76 (Sep 12, 2011)

23 here. Blue MY11


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

888_76 said:


> 23 here. Blue MY11


Good effort.

I'd unlikey be able to afford your insurance premium:lamer:


----------



## 888_76 (Sep 12, 2011)

£1070 Fully comp. Cant complain!


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

888_76 said:


> £1070 Fully comp. Cant complain!


Holy shitballs. You're gonna have to fess up a little as to how you managed that? To be fair i could afford that as it's not far off what i paid last year & i'm a little older

I'd have guessed at around £5K for 23yrs old so amazed at £1K.


----------



## 888_76 (Sep 12, 2011)

Admiral. All I can say really! Everything is as it should be (no fiddles). I have one years no claims that I used, wasn't allowed to get protected no claims cause I didn't have enough to protect....and thats about it! 

Tracker got it down £200 over the year....

I was looking at an Evo X simultaneously and that was £997

Funnily though, to get insured on my dads car as a third driver (or named?!) it was £640 extra for the year, on top of his £580ish....its a funny thing this insurance!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I'm utterly astounded that being 23 yrs old you can insure a £70k group 20 car with 1 years no claims for £1k.

I'm 39, 15+ years no claims, no points, and Admiral wanted £1200 from me.

Summat's wrong somewhere!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Whereabouts in the UK are you?


Orkney or Shetland?


----------



## 888_76 (Sep 12, 2011)

+1 on the utterly astounded...but cant complain!!

Bedfordshire / Hertfordshire ways mate...


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

Is it possible to re open this poll, or restart a new one to see how the age pattern has changed over 3+ years on..?


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

I got insured at 21 with 0 no claims when I first got my R35 2 years ago :chuckle:



DanielM3 said:


> Is it possible to re open this poll, or restart a new one to see how the age pattern has changed over 3+ years on..?


We should really re-do this poll and see how things are now..


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

It would also be interesting to know how many of those that responded on this original poll still have a GTR.


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

barry P. said:


> It would also be interesting to know how many of those that responded on this original poll still have a GTR.


And jump up a bracket haha...:chuckle:


----------



## Samopangy (Nov 20, 2014)

I am 32 this year.


----------



## Devon4390 (Jan 12, 2015)

*Crazy*

I hadn't realized the statistics. I'm 22, bought my house at age 20. Just bought my gtr a few weeks ago. It's not new, but very fun to see all the peoples faces when I ride around. I Was the 3rd person in my city to have one. It's a R35 btw


----------

